# Tripe ??



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought my dog some beef tripe which I found in Pets at Home in the freezer. Having never seen or bought tripe before I was shocked at the awful smell - it really made me gag when It has thawed. Is this normal for the bad smell?? My pup seemed to like it but it didn,t like her as Ive been clearing up the runs all day so she won't be having it again. It was only a small amount mixed in with her dry food. I think I will stick to minced beef or lamb.

And anyway - what is Tripe??

Thanks
Puppy Love x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Puppy Love said:


> I bought my dog some beef tripe which I found in Pets at Home in the freezer. Having never seen or bought tripe before I was shocked at the awful smell - it really made me gag when It has thawed. Is this normal for the bad smell?? My pup seemed to like it but it didn,t like her as Ive been clearing up the runs all day so she won't be having it again. It was only a small amount mixed in with her dry food. I think I will stick to minced beef or lamb.
> 
> And anyway - what is Tripe??
> 
> ...


not going to tell you cos you might gag again lol yes it does stink feed it to ours but they cant all take it


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

oh god yes it stinks my O/H put his foot down when i said i would give tripe along with the other raw meat we feed, Its stomach linning usually beef . i used to give my old dog the tripe mince from the pet shop it would stick the house out lol .


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Beef Tripe is the stomachs of the cow basically. Theres 4 different chambers to it - rumen, reticulum, omasum and abomasum. Only the last 3 are used for 'human' comsumption though (yes some people do eat it - yuk ). For human consumption it's washed and cleaned - usually has a bleachy smell to it.

Unwashed or green tripe does stink as it contains a little of the stomach content, the last 3 chambers of the stomach are the ones that have had stomach acid in them so theres going to be a little properly undigested food in there. The colour of the unwashed tripe is cased by the clorophyll from the grass.

Green tripe stinks but dogs seem to like the smell, lol, I'd not give a lot of it to a dog in one go though as some seem to get the runs from it.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

It does stink to high heaven,I used to go to the abbatoir in the days when you could buy offal and cut it up myself for freezing, I would put vick under my nose and wear a scarf over my face, ( I must love my dogs ha). Beware it has another unfortunate side effect! when they fart you cant stay in the room. It is very good for them though if they can stomach it , no pun intended.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

mine love tripe , which reminds me must put my order in for some at the butchers and the chicken mince


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine adore their tripe - the smell doesnt bother me now but I can sort of smell it still - although the dogs need feeding so can put up with a bad smell for a while - they thrive on it - I order mine in bulk and freeze it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

mine love tripe also,i buy it in frozen squares.we fed it to our puppies when they sterted solids,they had fantastic shiny coats and looked really well.Its a very good nutritious food,i always feed it outside though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

mine go barmey for it...the smellyer the betta lol.

my mum weaned her pups on it and they done brilliant on it, they looked gorgeous and very chunky.


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Oh the smell is bad, but don't make the same mistake as I did and cook it in the microwave  All our eyes were streaming from the stench and I just couldn't get rid of it.... instead I had to rid of the microwave. I too never realised what it was at the time, but I know that performance is one never to be repeated again


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

you used to be able to buy sheeps heads a few years ago my mate used to get them all the time you used to boil them up in burco boiler chop them in half with a spade leave the fur on good for worming ,he used to bring me some the dogs realy looked well on them and no this is not a wind up ,bit gory though but they did not smell bad


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Blaxen I did cook it in the microwave and yes the smell was all over the house, it stunk to high heaven and my microwave was horrid everytime I opened the door. I got some lemon grass essential oil and put it in a bowl with water and let it boil a few times, that soon got rid of the tripe smell. Although it sounds like its very nutritional for my dog I don't think I could use it again as she did have the runs and looked very sorry for herself. I should have known anyway - Irish Setter are known to have sensitive tummies.........silly me, never mind the neighbours doors can have whats left in the freezer.

Gatz as for the sheeps heads - ooohhh I don't think I could give her that either - Im a real wimp when I comes to seeing the real thing ( I like mine packaged - if you know what I mean)

Thanks for all the input guys....at least im not the only one that gags at tripe...he he

Puppy Love x


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Best not come to our house, our dogs get fed tripe and any other raw food going, they love it!

Always remember, DOGS ain't humans! They have different tastes?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Both my dogs love tripe i just let it defrost and mix in with there dry food, they have had it from pups and done very well on it, but i would never put it in microwave its stinks terrible and goes all runny,


----------



## fallinstar (Jun 26, 2008)

ive been thinking about trying Mason on tripe, when hes older, but if the smell really is as bad as people say i think he will be eating in the garden


----------



## marka8517 (Jun 6, 2008)

my two rotties love the stuff, that and pigs liver!! yuk.

the only reason dogs might get the runs is that its very rich for their stomachs, and would cause flatulance...... i always blame the wife he! he!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes I think the tripe is just too rich for my Irish Setter, she is back to normal and happy with her mixed veg on her Royal canin dry food. I think I will pop down to the butchers tomorrow and see if they do minced chicken as someone else mentioned this on the forum and ive never thought to ask at the butchers - she loves chicken..

Puppy Love xx


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeusy, loves his butchers tripe. I get the variety 6 pack, so it's all different smells and flavours, and it isn't as bad as the full on normal tripe.

I usually got the 6pack containing:

2 Fresh Chicken, Ham & Pea Casserole in Gravy
2 Fresh Beef & Vegetable Stew in Gravy
2 Fresh Lamb Stew with a hint of a Mint in Gravy

The Lamb one does actaully smell quite nice, but then again I love lamb and mint lol.

Also it's a resonable price. I give Zeus half a can for his evening meals everyday, he's atleast 4 1/2 stone. Then added with a cup of Butchers Dry *also get different flavour bags for different weeks* and that's his dinner for the evening 

I'm going to start adding canned Tuna or canned salmon on some days as a treat


----------



## Clodge (Mar 23, 2009)

Ours absolutely loves tripe, but it does smell awful!


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Puppy Love said:


> And anyway - what is Tripe??
> 
> Thanks
> Puppy Love x


its basically fat


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

Tripe is not fat,it's the lining of the stomach and very rich in b vitamins 

Ian Billingshurst has a very useful book and explains how tripe is mainly protein and water.The green tripe has more nutritional value than the bleached


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Try is the animals stomach, and yes it stinks but dogs love it. It does not stink half as much as the old stuff that we used to be able to pick up from the slaughter houses though which we had to wash ourselves. I know many many people who feed this and have seen a few pile weight on with it.


----------

